# 25rss Is Home



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

After many months of looking for a used 25RSS, we finally decided that we were never going to find one. So, we were left to look for a new one







. After reading so of so many people waiting months for their orders, I am almost embarassed to say that we ordered from Lakeshore RV on Friday and the new beauty was sitting in the driveway Sunday afternoon.

All the kids can say is "when are we going camping?". All I can say is "not soon enough!".


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome emsley to the best forum on the web!

You have made a great choice in campers.

A choice that you will not regret.

Now...get out there and make memories!

Dan


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Congrats









John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome emsley3 to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 25RSS nice model

Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*&*


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome emsley3








Isn't it exciting to have a new Outback in the driveway?
Congrats and best of luck!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi emsley
















 Outbackers.com

And Congrats on your new 25rss! 

Happy Camping in your new home!
Dawn


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for all of the congratulations. We are very excited to have the new Outback in the driveway especially since it is our first TT as well. We have a lot to learn but outbackers.com is a great place and group of people to have teach you. We have 2 young children and I can't wait to get them into camping.

emsley3


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

We love our 25rss, and so does our little one.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

congrats









darrel & katie


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

z-family said:


> Welcome to the Forum emsley3 and a great BIG Congrats on your new 25rss...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rob!!
There you go again with your awesomely cute little graphics!
I love that little trailer...How do you do it???


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Enumclawbackers (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome emsley3









Have a great time this summer and future camping trips in your new 25RSS.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is a great deal for sure. Congrats on the new Outback!

Don't forget to post a few pictures of your first Outback camping trip.


----------

